

Male Answer Syndrome - rams
http://clicks.robertgenn.com/male-answer.php

======
Jun8
Interesting. Much of the "research" on this is armchair theorizing, the only
paper I was able to find (easily) was this:
[https://segue.southwestern.edu/userfiles/PSY3320301-f06/male...](https://segue.southwestern.edu/userfiles/PSY3320301-f06/male%20answer%20syndrome%20article.doc).
It states

"Perhaps most importantly, our results suggest that "Male Answer Syndrome"
might be more appropriately referred to as "Masculine Answer Syndrome," as
gender-role appears to be a stronger predictor of the behavior than does
biological sex."

Many comments can be on the procedure followed on this paper. For example, the
question they use, "Why is the sky blue", is scientific. It may be just that
men (in general) are more interested in such scientific questions than women.
They should have used either neutral questions, or some other female-biased
ones. They should have calibrated scientific aptitude for their subjects.

------
angdis
See also the term "mansplain."

<http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Mansplain>

------
hammock
It has often bothered me that many people will simply ignore you or pretend
not to hear you when they don't know the answer to a question rather than say
"I don't know."

------
nodata
Answering a question helps me to think about a problem, so I tend to prefix
answers to questions I don't know the answer to with "I don't know, but.." and
then I make an intelligent guess.

------
burgerbrain
_"Why Sap green?"_

What the he'll does that even mean?

~~~
jgs715
I would guess that since it is artists talking that she was asking why he
chose "Sap green" for a particular portion of a piece of art he made as
opposed to another color.

------
logjam
See also concept of "rapport talk" vs "report talk".

It's often crucial to understand which mode you and others are in.

Like in vim.

